
The BMW Museum's kinetic sculpture takes your brain to another dimension - dawie
http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/06/the-bmw-museums-kinetic-sculpture-takes-your-brain-to-another-d/
======
ericwaller
I don't know about another dimension, but a pretty cool display nonetheless

